# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Prestanak dojenja uz Bromergon

## katy

Molim Vas cure za savjet.
Svoju 1 godišnju curicu sam nadam se odvikla od sikanja, već par dana ne siki i ne traži me, ali imam jako puno mlijeka u grudima i bojim se upale pa moram stalno izdajati. Bila sam kod doktorice i ona mi je dala Bromergon da pijem i rekla da se ne izdajam, ali meni su grudi toliko pune mlijeka da se svejedno bojim upale bez obzira na lijekove.
Molim Vas imate li kakav savjet što se tiče ovih lijekova?
Pozdrav

----------


## apricot

Izdoji se tek toliko da popusti napetost  u grudima. Sve što bi bilo više od toga bi tijelu dalo informaciju da treba još proizvoditi.
Budi strpljiva.

----------


## sandraf

ja sam od bromergona imala uzasne glavobolje. 

a i nije uspjelo iz prve.

sve u svemu, ruzno iskustvo...

----------


## anchie76

Koliko sam cula, bromegon je uspjesan u zaustavljanju laktacije koja je u pocecima, no da nije uspjesan u zaustavljanju vec uspostavljene laktacije....


No bez obzira na to.... ti stavljaj listove svjezeg kupusa na dojke (ostavi rupicu za bradavicu), i drzi ih par dana... mijenjaj svakih par sati... masiraj kvrzice i izdoji samo toliko da ti popusti bol (to moze biti i par kapi)..

Sretno, i javljaj kako ide   :Smile:

----------


## dona

> ja sam od bromergona imala uzasne glavobolje. 
> 
> a i nije uspjelo iz prve.
> 
> sve u svemu, ruzno iskustvo...


ubio me bromergon! prica ide ovako: jednog dana odlucila sam prestati dojiti svoju 14 mjesecnu bebu. ginekolog dao bromergon, preporucio da odem 15 dana od kuce (na skijanje, gdje li?), i neka uredno pijem taj lijek bez izdajanja. dobro! valjda covjek zna sto govori! nakon druge tablete mislila sam da sam gotova: povracanje, glavobolja, nekoordinirani pokreti, nemogucnosti kontrole govora, razmisljanja i sveg ostalog...prava koma! ne treba ni govoriti da sam nakon ovog odustala i rekla neces vise makar dojili do prvog osnovne i vise! koja uzasna patnja a zasto?! o dojkama koje samo sto nisu pukle necu ni govoriti! nikad vise!!!
mazimo se navecer uz ciku prije spavanja i tako cu dokle god malac zeli!   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

dona, izgleda da je tvoj ginekolog prodojeći  :Laughing:

----------


## dona

dobro je cuti da nas je vise u produzenom dojenju, odmah mi je lakse! kad ljudi slucajno cuju da jos dojim zgroze se! bude mi neugodno, ali pravim se da me nije briga! drago mi je sto sam jos toliko vezana s malcem, iako me to nekad opterecuje. kosti su mi u komi, patim od kronicne kostobolje iako uzimam razne preparate D vitamina, kalcija i sl. ali ne pomaze. tjesim se da ce dojenje prestati samo od sebe, da ce malac sam odustati.  8)

----------


## Zoila

kako sam ja prestala bez bromergona (koji je baj de vej lijek za Parkinsonovu bolest čija nuspojava uključuje smanjenje laktacije):

uglavnom sam pila čaj od žalfije i nosila lišće zelja u grudnjaku. Čaj od žalfije (sage tea) sadrži hormone slične estrogenu pa se preporuča i ženama u menopauzi. Više o tome na ovom linku:




http://www.thebestfedbaby.com/breast...supression.htm

----------


## Meyolito

> kako sam ja prestala bez bromergona (koji je baj de vej lijek za Parkinsonovu bolest čija nuspojava uključuje smanjenje laktacije):
> 
> uglavnom sam pila čaj od žalfije i nosila lišće zelja u grudnjaku. Čaj od žalfije (sage tea) sadrži hormone slične estrogenu pa se preporuča i ženama u menopauzi. Više o tome na ovom linku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thebestfedbaby.com/breast...supression.htm


Eto, ja ovako malo kasno odgovaram   :Wink: , no (iako Vito ima tek 2 mjeseca   :Smile:  ) budući da mi je velika želja što duže dojiti, pa već sada čitam sve o vašim iskustvima. Dakle, Bromergon je lijek koji sam ja uzimala zbog tumora hipofize (ovo za Parkinsonovu bolest nisam znala) i prestala ga piti u trudnoći. Moram priznati da me strah rezultata slijedeće moje kontrole, jer sigurno neću nastaviti s Bromergonom, jer želim dojiti što duže...osim toga, već mi se mota po glavi...pa mogli bi još jedno malecko   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

imam i ja pitanje ajme ovaj forum je pravo otkriće
zašto lišče zelja-kupusa,meni su bili rekli da je to dobro za
dojenje misli ako hoću više mlijeka a ne smanjit   :Sad:  
drugi put SOS telefon za dojenje i nikog više ne slušam

----------

